# Convertidor para coche de 12v a 1.5v



## quarryninja (Ene 16, 2008)

Que tal a todos...

Estoy tratando de hacer un pequeño circuito el cual me pueda convertir los 12v de un coche en 1.5 para usarlo en un reproductor de mp3, el cual usa una pila AAA y de esta manera no tener que usar pilas.

Pense que con un divisor de tension podria lograr esto, al probar la salida de voltage con el multimetro me da los 1.5v que necesito, pero no logro encender el aparato  :evil: (y con la pila funciona perfectamente bien).

El diagrama que use fue el siguiente:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Les agradesco cualquier ayuda que me pudieran brindar, sobre como lograr esto.  
(No se casi nada de elecronica, entonces por favor sean lo mas claros y detallados posibles)


----------



## pepechip (Ene 16, 2008)

hola
prueba esto.
como maximo tendras una tension de 2,1v. aunque sea superior no te estropeara tu reproductor.
los diodos puedes utilizar otros de mas potencia, como el 4004, 4007, o similares.

La resistencia de 1K la he puesto a ojo de buen cubero, ya que no se el consumo de tu equipo, asi que lo pruebas y si tienes poco voltaje, pones un valor mas bajo. 

si me dices el consumo o la potencia de tu equipo, te calculo el valor de esta.


----------



## Vick (Ene 16, 2008)

El divisor de voltaje no sirve por que esta limitando demasiado la corriente de salida, por eso no enciende.

Use un LM317 que es un regulador variable y se puede ajustar al voltaje que necesite.

Saludos.


----------



## quarryninja (Ene 16, 2008)

Muchas gracias _vick_ y _pepechip_, busque un poco acerca del _LM317_ y di con este diagrama: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fue todo un exito; me dio los 1.5v que necesitaba y encendio el aparato...

Ahora solo tengo dos dudas ojala alguien me pueda contestar:

1.- Ojala alguien me pueda explicar porque este diagrama si funciona y el divisor de tension con resistencias no?...(solo para entender un poco mas).

2.- Que tanto se calienta el _LM317_, (necesito algun disipador?, ya que puede llegar a estar prendido unas 3 o 4 horas seguidas...).

Gracias nuevamente!


----------



## mabauti (Ene 17, 2008)

> 1.- Ojala alguien me pueda explicar porque este diagrama si funciona y el divisor de tension con resistencias no?...(solo para entender un poco mas).


Tu aparato tiene una resistencia equivalente muy pequeña en comparacion con la resistencia de 70k, por lo que el voltaje sera muy pequeño



> 2.- Que tanto se calienta el LM317, (necesito algun disipador?, ya que puede llegar a estar prendido unas 3 o 4 horas seguidas...).


La caida de voltaje es mucha en este caso, por lo que el regulador disipara la diferencia en forma de calor; sugiero que le pongas un disipador de este tipo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de ser posible hazte de un regulador de switcheo del tipo LM2575T-ADJ, que te dan una mucha mejor eficiencia


----------



## Vick (Ene 17, 2008)

1. Así es, el aparato en cuestión tiene una resistencia interna que estas colocando en paralelo con el resistor de 10K, esto hace que disminuya la resistencia equivalente a mucho menos de 10K y el voltaje se cae por eso no enciende. Ademas la resitencia de 70k esta limitando la corriente y no es suficiente.

2. Si, con la caida de voltaje se generará algo de calor, pero también depende de la corriente que el MP3 consuma, haz pruebas si notas que se calienta mucho pon un disipador como el que ya te recomendaron.


----------



## quarryninja (Ene 17, 2008)

Gracias otra vez a los 2...   



> de ser posible hazte de un regulador de switcheo del tipo LM2575T-ADJ, que te dan una mucha mejor eficiencia Wink



Como ya lo habia mencionado antes, no se casi nada de electronica... entonces agradeceria que me pudieras explicar esto un poquito mejor(si me interesa, pero no te entiendo)...



> Si, con la caida de voltaje se generará algo de calor, pero también depende de la corriente que el MP3 consuma, haz pruebas si notas que se calienta mucho pon un disipador como el que ya te recomendaron.



Como puedo saber la cantidad de corriente que consume el MP3? 
Y cambiando de tema un poco... Hay manera de saber cuantos watts consume algun aparato conectado a la corriente de una casa?

Gracias!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola quarryninja.

Una pregunta, estás usando los valores del diagrama, para obtener los 1.5V, te lo pregunto, porque con esos valores, el voltaje de salida es de 2V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## quarryninja (Ene 18, 2008)

> Una pregunta, estás usando los valores del diagrama, para obtener los 1.5V, te lo pregunto, porque con esos valores, el voltaje de salida es de 2V.



Que tal _elaficionado_...

De hecho estoy usando un potenciometro de 22K en lugar de el R2, y con este lo regule haste que en el multimetro me marcara los 1.5v,(asi para no fallarle).

Gracias por tu interes.


----------



## leandro (Jun 8, 2009)

hola.. estoy interesado en conseguir los 1.5v para el mp3 desde los 12v del auto.. pero tengo problemas con mi lm317.. porque haga lo que haga, resistencia que ponga y haga la combinacion que se les ocurra no me tira menos que 3,6v como minimo.. y yo quiero 1,5v... quiciera saber si alguien me puede explicar que estoy haciendo mal o porque no puedo bajar a 1,5v.. por lo que pude averiguar de la hoja de datos del lm317 no voy a poder bajar de los 3v.. que es el minimo.. ahora bien... Quarryninja que magia hiciste para que te tire 1.5v! desde ya muchas gracias... ya me estoy volviendo loco.. un circuito tan simple me esta complicando la existencia.. jajaja. que triste


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 8, 2009)

hola. 

Prueba estos valores.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## leandro (Jun 25, 2009)

hola a todos.. despues de pelear arduamente con mi lm317 y poner las resistencias indicadas comprobe que el conversor andaba mal.. compre otro, meti resistencias indicadas y andubo.. solo tube  mala suerte igual le agradezco a todos por su ayuda.. 
ahora se viene la transformadorrmacion de un estereo de $2 en un estereo reproductor de mp3 con memoria usb extraible.. jejjee
saludos


----------



## Juano861 (Ago 12, 2009)

buenas tengo un coche con sonido un poco elebado, y le tengo el capacitor el cual me da un cierto tiempo antes que se descargue, como haria para conectarlo a una toma 110. y no descarque la bateria? lo e escuchado pero no se que tal es... saludos y gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me puedan brindar...


----------



## betoelectronico (Feb 18, 2010)

quarryninja dijo:


> Muchas gracias _vick_ y _pepechip_, busque un poco acerca del _LM317_ y di con este diagrama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

hola amigo..como estas??te escribie porque nose porque razon..el circuito que armaste no aparece. Yo estoy interesado en armar ese circuito.me lo podrias pasar??? por favor. 
saludossss


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 18, 2010)

Beto:

La solicitud de respuestas a un correo electronico esta prohibido en foros de electronica por la propia seguridad del usuario... nunca se sabe quien esta viendo el mensaje y que uso puede darle a esa direccion

Gracias...


----------



## Julio Martínez (Feb 19, 2010)

No se por qué no te funciona el divisor, si pudieras subir el diagrama sería bueno. he tenido que hacer este tipo divisores y han funcionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 19, 2010)

Hola.

Si deseas 1.5V a partir de 12V, puedes usar este circuito https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/convertidor-coche-12v-1-5v-11935/#post169452

El regulador debe tener un disipador de calor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## torino 74 (Jul 2, 2010)

buenas noches, no se si estoy haciendo las cosas bien, pero queria hacer una consulta sobre este tema, me gustaria saber las medidas del capacitor y del diodo, que utilizan en el que tiene el lm 317, y si hay que agregarle algo mas, porque yo arme ese circuito, pero no puedo bajar de 4,8 v. muchas gracias y disculpen la molestia


----------



## Electronec (Jul 3, 2010)

torino 74 dijo:
			
		

> buenas noches, no se si estoy haciendo las cosas bien, pero queria hacer una consulta sobre este tema, me gustaria saber las medidas del capacitor y del diodo, que utilizan en el que tiene el lm 317, y si hay que agregarle algo mas, porque yo arme ese circuito, pero no puedo bajar de 4,8 v. muchas gracias y disculpen la molestia



Algo has hecho mal.

El valor del condensador es irrelevante para el ajuste de tensión.

Saludos.


----------



## ratope789 (Jul 30, 2010)

voy a hacerlo y a ver que pasa luego les platico, saludos interesante foro.


----------



## stratos (Mar 8, 2017)

Disculpa amigo el diodo que funcion tiene ? Evitar algun regreso de corriente ? Que modelo de diodo es ?? Gracias..


----------



## armandolopezmx (Mar 8, 2017)

el diodo es para proteger al lm317, por si lo llegas a conectar la salida  a  los 12 volts.  le puedes poner el 1n4002..   si es de 2 amperes mejor  (otro modelo .. claro)


----------



## Epeposhky (Abr 11, 2020)

leandro dijo:


> hola.. estoy interesado en conseguir los 1.5v para el mp3 desde los 12v del auto.. pero tengo problemas con mi lm317.. porque haga lo que haga, resistencia que ponga y haga la combinacion que se les ocurra no me tira menos que 3,6v como minimo.. y yo quiero 1,5v... quiciera saber si alguien me puede explicar que estoy haciendo mal o porque no puedo bajar a 1,5v.. por lo que pude averiguar de la hoja de datos del lm317 no voy a poder bajar de los 3v.. que es el minimo.. ahora bien... Quarryninja que magia hiciste para que te tire 1.5v! desde ya muchas gracias... ya me estoy volviendo loco.. un circuito tan simple me esta complicando la existencia.. jajaja. que triste


Hola buen día , un favor estoy igual que tú, ya te dijeron como hacer para obtener 1.5v ? De antemano agradezco mucho tu apoyo, saludos


----------



## papirrin (Abr 11, 2020)

busca modulo buck... ese segun recuerdo va desde 1.25v y es ajustable





						Ardobot Electronics S.A.S Modulo LM2596 Regulador de Voltaje DC-DC Buck 1.25V-35V Ardobot Robótica S.A.S
					

Modulo LM2596 Regulador de Voltaje DC-DC Buck 1.25V-35V




					www.ardobot.co


----------



## Epeposhky (Abr 11, 2020)

quarryninja dijo:


> Muchas gracias _vick_ y _pepechip_, busque un poco acerca del _LM317_ y di con este diagrama:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola me puedes compartir tu diagrama de favor ? Muchas gracias


papirrin dijo:


> busca modulo buck... ese segun recuerdo va desde 1.25v y es ajustable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias Papirrin, saludos


----------

